# 9x19 SCHPs



## BrokenArrow (Jan 25, 2008)

Solid Copper Hollow Points.

Magetch's First Defense (92.6g/1330 fps/standard pressure) and CorBon's DPX (115/1275fps/+P). 

The lighter First Defense has a bigger recovered diameter, less penetration. The DPX ends up smaller, goes deeper. The First Defense is way easier to shoot faster (much less recoil).

The First Defense is for international LE standards, where they seem to want 12 inches or less in bare gel penetration (11/.67). The DPX made for US LE FBI standards where the sweet spot is 12 - 18 inches (12/.65).

Both expanded fine through heavy cloth/denim:

115 DPX 15/.58
92.6 FD 12/.63

Both went over 12 inches through wood, auto glass, and sheet steel. Not what we expected from such light bullets.

Both had low standard deviations and extreme spreads, were accurate and reliable. The FD had more flash than DPX. The FD resisted deformation and setback better on repeated chamberings.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Intersting, are you doing your own testing or did you find another internet site?


----------



## BrokenArrow (Jan 25, 2008)

Local tests done by high speed/low drag fed sub contractors on a slow day w some consultants/retirees observing. 

Seems consistent w other info I have seen from other sources, give or take a bit.

This stuff isn't carved in stone, and even calibrated gel can give varying results over time/lots of ammo/testers. Not really gummint work, but still close enough for me. YMMV.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent post. Thanks for the info. I will have to give this stuff a try when I get back.

My list of ammo to try (or reevaluate) when I get home is getting longer every day:

* SCHPs thanks to *BrokenArrow*.
* DPX thanks to *milquetoast*.
* 147gr Gold Dots thanks to *submoa*.

The wife will be displeased with the ammo bill. I will be forced to blame you guys. ;-)


----------

